# SQuape E[c] by StattQualm



## Rob Fisher (9/2/18)

SQuape E[c] by StattQualm




In my eternal quest for the best flavour RTA I ordered the SQuape E from inTaste in Germany who are a very efficient and well run online store that has a few of the high-end tanks and plenty of spares always!

Here is the spiel from the web site as well as the link.

The little brother of the SQuape E [Motion], the SQuape E [c]. A slim and cheaper version of the original SQuape E [Motion]. Here in the 5.0 ml version. The taste that has more than convinced the big brother, may also be expected at the E [c].

The deck is identical to its predecessor. This also means that the individually available "Be" and "De" decks fit into the slim SQuape E [c]. Thus, the e-cigarette can be used in single and dual coil operation, according to personal preference.

The quality of work has not diminished despite cheaper price, every new owner can look forward to the highest quality workmanship. With the popular, simple Top Fill system of the big brother, however, the little E [c] was not equipped. Nevertheless, by simply unscrewing the Tank, the tank can be filled quickly and easily.

Despite its name SQuape E [c], the vaporizer / e-cigarette is more of a successor to SQuape R [eloaded] and R . Even the Filling is like the R[eloaded] just made a little bit better. Anyone who was a fan of this Stattqualm vaporizer, will also close this friend in the heart.

Included in delivery is the "We" deck, as well as the MTL center pin with 1.6 mm is supplied directly. So whether you're open draw vapers or MTL vaper, anyone can start vaping with the SQuape E [c] right away.

https://www.intaste.de/en/stattqualm-squape-ec-5-0ml-e-cigarette.html


The build was easy enough although lining up the coil with the wicking holes was a bit of an issue and I would have preferred the posts had holes in them rather than wrap around.




Just like the other SQuape Tanks in the range it had the different decks you can install.







You must screw off the tank and hold it upside down to refill and the con is that's a bit of a hassle, but the pro is that that tank height is smaller.






The price listed on the web site is €99.95 but that includes Vat so being an international sale they cost €83.99 plus shipping. Shipping was €28 for DHL but I got some other goodies at the same time!


So, the most important issue... How is the flavour? It's actually better than its big brother which is more expensive! I'm very happy with this purchase and love the 5ml juice capacity! Boom! Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (9/2/18)

Great to see @Rob Fisher 
I like the blue!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

